# Cockatiels and Zebra finches?



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

So i was thinking about buying a large flight cage (with thin wires of course so they cannot escape) and wondering if the tiels would get along with my finches?
they both get free flight once every two days(cockatiels get out every day not the finches though) so every other day the finches get out with them and the tiels don't seem to mind them but i am worried if i keep them both contained in the same cage if maybe the cockatiels would try to kill them. i have read about cockatiels and canaries getting along and cannot find anything on other SMALL birds and cockatiels. and by small i mean, the finches are about two and a half inches long..
if you have any other questions please ask(like if i forgot to mention anything  )


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im not sure with finches but you cant put a budgie with a cockatiel 
because the budgies will bully the cockatiel and hurt them too


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i don't have any budgies  i just have the three tiels and two finches


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think if there's enough space for them to get away from each other they should be fine but you have to make sure that the finches don't bully the tiels as tiels are the pushovers in the bird world.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

um... trust me, those tiny little things? and they seem to follow the tiels around when they are free flying the house but mostly to peck at the timothy hay that the boys love so much!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I hate to be a downer, but generally it is not a good idea to mix any softbill birds (such as finches) with any hook bill birds. Even though tiels are good natured, finches are so timid that just having such a large bird near them may be too stressful. Having said that, I am sure some people have tried it and have been successful but honestly, I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I know a guy who breeds cockatiels (about a dozen) and zebra finches (about 100) in the same aviary. The birds get along fine with each other - the tiels have their big nests and the finches have their little ones, and everyone is happy. These species share the same habitat in the wild so it's fairly natural for them to be together.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

that was the reason i was asking, they both live in the same areas of Australia and often travel the same places. but domesticated.. i don't know


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Lperry, yes you can keep budgies with tiels . I have 3 budgies with 2 tiels and they all get along fine? . And as for the finches I would keep them separate . Only hook beak birds can go together and vice versa for the finches although there could be an exception , like people say you can't keep budgies and tiels together and mine get along great, guinea pigs and rabbits mine get along great but still keep them separate or see what they would do when you put the cages next to each other?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

they get freeflight together, the tiels and the finches. but the finches usually go fly onto the carpet and do their own thing while the tiels play


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm I suppose. Why don't you try putting the two cages right next to each other and seeing how they react or trying putting them on the tiels cage for a little bit but watch how they react ?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

the cages are only within a foot from each other  we are moving in march so i am hoping to get a nice big cage, and even if the tiels don't get along with the finches, they will get a nice big cage when i get a flight cage. it will be a finch flight cage and a normal big parrot cage. i confuse my self!!!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

wow, i learn something new every day! what an interesting thread. i never thought to put my finches with my tiel (i don't have a tiel YET, but will in a few months). i also didn't know you could let finches out to have free flight in the house. i have 7 zebra finches in a huge flight cage. i'm not planning on putting my tiel in there. but i DO have 4 budgies in another huge flight cage...well, it's 40wX20dX31h. and my tiel's cage is 23wX19dX26h. i'm hoping to someday allow my tiel to live in the same cage as my budgies. but i will 1st have to see how things go with them all together during free play outside of the cages.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

i let mine have free flight, but also i only have two so i can make sure they do not get into anything dangerous or drown in any large amounts of water  however i have provided them with a new nest box so if we have any babies soon hehe it will be a bit harder! and you have to make sure there are NO windows open including blinds-those need to be shut. you need to shut all doors that the bird is not in(closet, pantry ect) make sure you have no cups of water or water in the sink. they are tiny and can drown in just two inches of water! also there are some plants they cannot be in or chew on..
otherwise, they LOVE to fly into the Christmas tree, they love to land on my brother's head (especially Lolita, she has a weird thing with his head) they love to land on the tiels cage and look at the gigantic yellow faced version of themselves.. ect ect


----------



## Dottie-May (Aug 22, 2011)

For many years I have had Zebra finches and must tell you that putting them with cockatiels would almost certainly be a recipe for disaster. When birds are out of cage and flying around there is a different ambience - but please do not put your finches and cockatiels in the same cage. Like cats, everybody will behave when you are home, but the gloves are off when you are not. ha ha.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

haha i was not going to do it unless it was safe. That is why i was talking about how it would probably not be such a good idea if they were domesticated because of the lack of knowledge i have about temperaments with other birds


----------

